# new comer



## Ailig (Jul 13, 2012)

im new to this forum, just have three hens in a small coop in my garden but we stay well out in the stick five miles to the next house.

I stay in Scotland UK


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Welcome!! I'm beginning to think that only people who have chickens understand people who have chickens.

Many people think I'm the crazy chicken lady, I was caught by a passerby lecturing several hens in the front yard the other day. Wow. the look on their face!! *They* have never had chickens!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i was talking to my chickens today, the neighbour thought i had gone mad lol. they just dont understand


----------



## sharkbait (Jul 14, 2012)

I talk to mine every day. lol


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i suppose its when they answer back we have to worry


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

My neighbors take pictures of me sitting in my coop and send them to my other neighbors lol
I'm definitely the crazy chicken lady! 
The other day I was giving them cold watermelon rinds. Well one piece in particular still had about 2" of watermelon on it so I took a big ole bite...as I was eating the melon I looked around to see if anyone had just snapped a picture of me eating the chicken food! Lol in my defense, it was fresh watermelon that I had JUST cut!!! 
Yeah, I'm the crazy chicken lady lol


----------



## goatgal (Jul 18, 2012)

I have an old glider out by the chicken pens, where I sit, drink iced tea and just watch and talk to my girls. Some neighbors think it's cute, some think I'm crazy. I don't really care!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

im with you mate, i dont realy care what people think, its my chickens that i care about


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I talk to them all... From my Little bitties up to my big hens.. To someone listening (not possible because I live in the boonies, no close neighbors) they would definitely think I was crazy, and ya know I wouldn't argue too much. I may be a little off.. But that's just how I roll.... Lol.


----------

